# FurFright 2010



## Twink (Oct 15, 2010)

Who's going? how long are you going to be there? Are you dressing up?

I'm going to get there about mid day Friday and gonna stay the whole weekend. I'll be the 6'4" unicorn walking around. I'm quite social so you can come up to me. just please come up to me from the front or a little to the side as I have limited vision with my head on. I'm fine with hugging and photos! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Foxfairy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll be going! I'm going to "debut" my fursuit


----------



## Cam (Oct 15, 2010)

I would go if I actually knew someone to go with

I have a feeling I would stick out like a sore thumb for some reason o_0


----------



## Chaya1230 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going! super excited too. It's my first con ever, furry or otherwise.  I should be arriving around ten am on friday. Ill be the five foot tall otter being all weird and stuff.


----------



## Jax (Nov 2, 2010)

I survived! I was there as Kataugh. This was an awesome con. This is the last year for the old Jax suit. I made him a couple years back and, well suffice to say he was shabby. The dancing took its toll on him. Next con I hope Kataugh will make it.

Cnrnmrphy, wish you made it. everyone stands out in a con. It is where we go to stand out and be part of everything at the same time. Hope you make the next one. Time to start planning is actually now


----------



## The-Misery-Wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

I was there. I think I took a picture of you unicorn. I was there all 3 days:
Friday: Wasn't wearing much that stood out..
Saturday: I had on rainbow cat ears, tail, leg warmers and things on my hand. 
Sunday: I had on the rainbow ears and tail but then later changed to a tanish colored wolf or dog like ears and tail. Also had an anon mask on the back of my head.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 3, 2010)

Good times. I recorded a whole lot and got some epic footage that has yet to be uploaded to youtube.

See y'all next year.


----------



## Amberyn77 (Nov 3, 2010)

Kane, Jax, misery. It sounds like you all had a blast. Maybe I will get lucky and get to see u all at Megaplex 2011. Hopefully my suit will be done <<fingers crossed>>  and Kane I can't wait to see the footage


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 3, 2010)

Amberyn77 said:


> Kane, Jax, misery. It sounds like you all had a blast. Maybe I will get lucky and get to see u all at Megaplex 2011. Hopefully my suit will be done <<fingers crossed>>  and Kane I can't wait to see the footage


 
Check the link in my sig, I've got about 8 videos up already.


----------



## Chaya1230 (Nov 4, 2010)

i had a blast! got to suit for my first con, it was pretty amazing


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaya1230 said:


> i had a blast! got to suit for my first con, it was pretty amazing


 
I think I may have seen you there in suit. Is your avatar your conbadge?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2010)

Your fursona is a unicorn and your username is Twink. How have I never seen you before? XD

Anyways... I wish I could've gone. Pics or it didn't happen, fgts.


----------



## TDK (Nov 4, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, fgts.



Here's your goddamn pics: http://picasaweb.google.com/111661373704530091751/FurFright2010#


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 4, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Anyways... I wish I could've gone. Pics or it didn't happen, fgts.


 
I'll one-up you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTFsUk79Fag


----------



## Chaya1230 (Nov 6, 2010)

Kane Quicktail said:


> I think I may have seen you there in suit. Is your avatar your conbadge?


 yes it is =3


----------



## Amberyn77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome pics TDK, I see Flux showed up also ( love him ). Kane great vids. I can't wait till Megaplex.


----------

